# World Faces "Uphill Battle" With Average IQ Of Just 82



## Anunnaki Spirit (Mar 23, 2018)

Depressing to read through it and especially when all the nations are ranked from lowest to highest and only a portion is around what is normally considered average. 

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-04-10/world-faces-uphill-battle-average-iq-just-82


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

82 is only 5 points above the mildly retarded tier
That explains a lot


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Im more depressed reading this post because op doesn’t understand the implications of iq ;(


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

General Lee Awesome said:


> Iim more depressed reading this post because op doesn’t under iq ;(


What does lim mean?

And what does it mean to under IQ


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Veggie said:


> What does lim mean?
> 
> And what does it mean to under IQ


lol fixed it


----------



## lokasenna (Apr 7, 2019)

Unsurprising given the population growth mostly amongst non-whites and non-East Asians relative to the decline in reproduction in those populations. Also, we have never before been exposed to so many toxins, particularly in the form of meds and the chemicals we ingest when we eat processed (and even unprocessed) food. That has a very detrimental effect on IQ.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Take a man that has lived his entire life in a remote and hostile jungle whom has never seen a mathematical expression. Test his ability to divide 99 by 16.5, he fails. Conclude he's a moron. 

Take a professor of mathematics from a major university, drop him in the jungle next to the other man. Tell them to survive the next 3 months on their own. Professor dies on day 28. Conclude the professor is a moron.



_"Everyone is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid"._


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

There are so many problems and questions related to methodology that this can't even be taken seriously. The test's sample size is just over half a million—used to represent 7+ billion.


chad86tsi said:


> Take a professor of mathematics from a major university, drop him in the jungle next to the other man. Tell them to survive the next 3 months on their own. Professor dies on day 28. Conclude the professor is a moron.


Exactly. Concluding that a society full of farmers is borderline cognitively deficient effectively because they don't sit around staring at screens and geometric patterns all day is ridiculous. I think the linked article even mentioned that differences in IQ are partly attributable to different education systems—people in rural Bumfuckistan don't spend a lot of time learning geometry and don't need to. First worlders who _do_ spend a lot of time on such things, starting from early elementary years, will have an advantage due to mere familiarity, not to mention familiarity with the concept of IQ tests itself and the motivation to do well—people in other countries aren't quite so obsessed with who is smarter than who and likely don't even take the test very seriously.


> _"Everyone is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid"._


 This quote seems to directly contradict your other point because being a fish and having a fish's abilities and limitations is inherent; knowledge is not.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Nicomendes Saiyedros said:


> This quote seems to directly contradict your other point because being a fish and having a fish's abilities and limitations is inherent; knowledge is not.


The quote references the fish's belief in its own ability, not the intellectual potential of that fish. Let's not put mal-adapted or mal-applied labels on things.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

chad86tsi said:


> The quote references the fish's belief in its own ability, not the intellectual potential of that fish. Let's not put mal-adapted or mal-applied labels on things.


 Ok. I don't see how that's relevant to the topic.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Nicomendes Saiyedros said:


> Ok. I don't see how that's relevant to the topic.


Telling someone they are stupid by "X" measure when they live in a "Y" world is nonsense. It has a few potential motives, some of which are not good. It also has little relevance in the "X" world anyway. I don't see any upside to such an endeavor, and several down sides.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

chad86tsi said:


> Telling someone they are stupid by "X" measure when they live in a "Y" world is nonsense. It has a few potential motives, some of which are not good. It also has little relevance in the "X" world anyway. I don't see any upside to such an endeavor, and several down sides.


 I see. The thing about the _fish's_ beliefs threw me off.


----------



## Steelight (Mar 15, 2017)

Them Asians though


----------



## Ashes4719 (Apr 2, 2019)

The Edwardian Spirit said:


> Depressing to read through it and especially when all the nations are ranked from lowest to highest and only a portion is around what is normally considered average.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-04-10/world-faces-uphill-battle-average-iq-just-82


Well, it looks like a lot of the countries that are lower than average are also struggling to have basic needs met. I actually read this article about how Africa is supposed to be more like western nations within the next like 50 years I think? With all the industrialization and transportation investments from China, the US, and European countries their acceleration into the modern era will only increase. Hopefully, this will allow for more educational ventures into that region specifically. Pretty interesting though!


----------



## Iron Wind (Dec 8, 2018)

That map simply reinforces my reasons for being opposed to third-world immigration. And it's still somewhat deceptive in certain countries and regions. For example, if it wasn't for the European descendants making up the majority of Australia's population it would be the deepest rest instead of bright green 
* *




Aborigines have the lowest average IQ of any race or ethnicity in the entire world, and that's saying a lot considering that most honest people would assume that Africa would have that "honor." Don't believe me? Check out this video made by and for aborigines that unironically chides and warns them not to sniff gasoline/petrol:


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Iron Wind said:


> That map simply reinforces my reasons for being opposed to third-world immigration. And it's still somewhat deceptive in certain countries and regions. For example, if it wasn't for the European descendants making up the majority of Australia's population it would be the deepest rest instead of bright green
> * *
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a cultural problem, or a genetic cause?


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Sounds about right 82. Most sheeple aren’t thinking for themselves. Half the world brainwashed on religion the other half on greed. The rest shake their heads and continue on


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

I too believe every article I read on the internet.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

*Wow. Why wasn't I invited to the racist tea party? 

Oh, I guess it's because I always shut them down. 

:crying:*


----------

